# Where to get pre-paid credit card in Toronto?



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

as titled. Need it urgently. Thanks!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You mean cash backed - TD has them.


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

^^^^ You sure they're the same? I mean prepaid credit cards (mastercard/visa).... like the ones sold in Simon.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I have no idea what Simon.com sells - I;m telling you you can get cash backed card from most banks.
Put money in - use the card.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.mycard.ca/

or MoneyMart.


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

^^^ which one is better, if you know?

And what's the minimum load (or charge) I have to put into the card?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

RTF Website


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

^^^ What is RTF Website???

And which one's got the lowest minium load (charge) amount that I'd have to put into the card?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

sharkattack said:


> ^^^ What is RTF Website???
> 
> And which one's got the lowest minium load (charge) amount that I'd have to put into the card?



Rich Text Format of course.


Limitations Of Use:

5 ATM transactions per day
10 POS transactions per day
$325.00 daily ATM withdrawal limit
$1100.00 daily POS purchase amount limit
$1100.00 combined daily amount limit
$10.00 minimum load amount
$500.00 maximum load amount
$2000.00 maximum card balance 

http://www.credit-cards.ca/credit_card_pricing.php


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I think the minimum on a mycard is 10$.


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

The setup fee for MyCard.ca is way too HIGH! It's $40 plus taxes to setup, even though we get initial $10 charge. 

I am searching for one that has got a lower setup fee, one that I can purchase in Toronto, and one that I can put another name on the card like the ones sold in Simon.com.

Anyone know?????


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

sharkattack said:


> ^^^ What is RTF Website???
> 
> And which one's got the lowest minium load (charge) amount that I'd have to put into the card?


It means Read The F*****G Website.

All this from the website for www.mycard.ca

It's amazing what you can learn by taking time to read, instead of waiting for people to spoon-feed you.



> You may not load to more than $2000 balance on the card. The maximum and minimum load amounts at a MyCard™ Load Centre are $350. and $10. respectively. All other load methods have maximum and minimum load amounts of $1500 and $10 respectively. The maximum allowable for POS purchases is $1100 per day and the maximum amount allowable for cash withdrawals from ATMs is $325 per day (combined ATM and POS daily limit is $1100). The number of POS purchases and ATM cash withdrawals are 10 and 5 respectively. YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO EXCEED THE BALANCE OF THE FUNDS AVAILABLE ON YOUR CARD.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> RTF Website


You almost owe me a keyboard, an iBook one too


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

You can get a prepaid Visa Gift Card from Citizens Bank of Canada. $25 minimum, $500 maximum, $2 load fee.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Try CAA. My wife says they sell the VISA one there.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Out here in way-backward Regina, you can buy a prepaid Visa gift card at almost any gas bar and failing that most grocery stores have a big rack of them too.

I had a prepaid card from one of the money store/payday loan places but the fee per transaction was astronomical.

I now have a mastercard that's tied to my chequeing account at my credit union - if there's no money in the account, the card is just plastic.

I also have a global payment mastercard from BMO. The advantage of it is that I can load it from any other bank account by "paying" it.

I would think that in the more progressive cities like Toronto, availability should be even better.

Margaret


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Since many of you live in Ontario and I don't, didn't Canadian Tire offer a VERY economical prepaid Mastercard at one time? Maybe they still do? If they do, I start there -- it was by far the best deal I ever came across when I researched this topic for my wife (who hates credit cards, smart girl!).

And here's something from an unbiased third party I found very helpful: sharkattack should RTFWebsite as well: 

Canada's Best Prepaid Mastercard and Visa Cards: Reloadable, Works Everywhere | Dan Matan

EDIT: DOH! Margaret replied to this thread and then I did too, not realising it was four years old! Gaaah!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> EDIT: DOH! Margaret replied to this thread and then I did too, not realising it was four years old! Gaaah!


Yep, I reported the spam that resurrected it which has now been zapped.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Since many of you live in Ontario and I don't, didn't Canadian Tire offer a VERY economical prepaid Mastercard at one time? Maybe they still do? If they do, I start there -- it was by far the best deal I ever came across when I researched this topic for my wife (who hates credit cards, smart girl!).
> 
> And here's something from an unbiased third party I found very helpful: sharkattack should RTFWebsite as well:
> 
> ...


Yikes, I need to start paying attention


----------

